# 0x0000A5 Bios is not fully acpi compliant



## swapnildangrika (Mar 29, 2010)

*One fine day the computer stopped booting properly. The computer kind of freezes up when a usb device/cable is attached. But this doesnt happen always, sometimes usb works fine, i dont think its a virus in a flash drive issue as it happens with usb cables for printer too. The usb ports i use are connected at the back and plugged in few years after the computer was bought. When it froze up one day, i rebooted the computer. It comes to these boot options -

Safe mode
Safe mode with networking
Safe mode with command prompt
Last kgc
Start windows normally.

I have windows xp sp3. Choosing any of these options, the computer restarts and it is a constant loop where it comes back to these boot options and keeps restarting.
So i unplugged all usbs and sometimes it boots up to the desktop. But this again doesn't happen always, sometimes even if i take out an already plugged in usb and then let it restart it boots up to the 5 boot options listed above.

Its sounding lil confusing maybe.

Anyways so i decided to format the entire disk and reinstall windows. While installing i got the above mentioned bsod - 0x00000A5.
I havent ever upgraded/flashed the bios.
After few attemtps i bypassed the acpi by pressing f7 and windows was installed. Computer is working fine now, but it freezes sometimes when a usb is attached. What i fear is the same set of problems coming up again. Is there a permanant fix to all this other than just changing the whole computer? I dont know much about this bios but is it all related to this bsod?
Thanks for your patience.*


----------



## Dblanchard1278 (Jun 18, 2009)

What kind of pc is it? Name model number if oem such as gateway, dell, compaq.
If custom built 
Motherboard, cpu, ram,hdd,psu,videocard?

Have you tried getting usb drivers from the manufaturer's website? You can use your model number or s/n to find your drivers for your pc on thier web site.

Edit: After looking up the error code it says a bios update might be needed if that's the case the manufactorer should have a simple exe file to make a bios update disk to flash the bios. If not you can find tool to make a simple boot disk at bootdisk.com. Just don't attempt this on stormy weather or something where the power will go out.


----------



## swapnildangrika (Mar 29, 2010)

Its a custom built comp...
P4, gigabyte mobo, intel 2.4, came wih 256mb ddr1...
While checking the solution to these probles I had got it checked from a hardware guy, a local tech...He found some issue in the RAM, so as per his recomendations Ive got the RAM upgraded to a transcend 512. 
The usb card attached is an Intex 4 port...I downloaded th driver from their website but its a .cat file. How does it exactly work??
About the bios yes the bsod gives an message to check for the latest bios. To dowload it from hardware-update.com. I did found the latest bios on the gigabyte website, but i havent ever upgraded/flashed the bios so am a bit skeptical.


----------



## Dblanchard1278 (Jun 18, 2009)

Ok to install the new drivers go to start / control pannel/ system click the hardware tab and the button labled device manager. scroll down to the usb controlers if you click the plus sign on the left it will show all the usb controlers.Find and right click the ones you need to update. Click update driver, when it ask if you want to connect select no. Then select Install from a list or specific location (Advanced) click next.

Now click the check mark that says include this on in the search, then browse to the location to the unzipped file and click next. From this point it should update the driver for the usb ports.

Do you know what kind of motherboard you have? It would be easier to help walk you through updating your bios if I knew what motherboard you have.


----------

